
ReasonML: functions - TheAceOfHearts
http://2ality.com/2017/12/functions-reasonml.html
======
TheAceOfHearts
To quote the author [0]:

> This blog post explains lots of big FP words (in simple English and with
> code that looks similar to JavaScript): partial application, parametric
> polymorphism, type inference, etc.

I think a lot of the functional programming vocabulary can be scary or
confusing to newcomers, so I'm a huge fan of this kind of writeup. It also
showcases the exact benefits of certain things, like currying. When you first
see an example of partial application / currying it's not obvious why it's
useful. But once you start using it, it's hard not to get hooked into the more
declarative code style.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/rauschma/status/942141942200197120](https://twitter.com/rauschma/status/942141942200197120)

------
brudgers
_What is ReasonML_ , [http://2ality.com/2017/11/about-
reasonml.html](http://2ality.com/2017/11/about-reasonml.html)

 _ReasonML is a new object-functional programming language created at
Facebook. In essence, it is a new C-like syntax for the programming language
OCaml. The new syntax is intended to make interoperation with JavaScript and
adoption by JavaScript programmers easier. Additionally, it removes
idiosyncrasies of OCaml’s syntax. ReasonML also supports JSX (the syntax for
HTML templates inside JavaScript used by Facebook’s React framework). Due to
ReasonML being based on OCaml, many people use the two names interchangeably._

